# cable adjuster for front der.



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm running sram force on the cr1 sl I'm building. I'd really like to have a cable adjuster for the FD but I'm not sure where I'd be able to put one. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have mine (stock scott type) right at cable stop. Tucked away nice and does not touch frame.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

sevencycle said:


> I have mine (stock scott type) right at cable stop. Tucked away nice and does not touch frame.



So you ran a ferrule into the stop, then the adjuster and then another ferrule? seems to make sense--

if you have any pics or a specific description I'd really appreciate it!

thanks!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> So you ran a ferrule into the stop, then the adjuster and then another ferrule? seems to make sense--
> 
> if you have any pics or a specific description I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> thanks!


Camera wont show. Right at the cable stop I used about 1/2" outter cable with ferrules on each end (ferrules not quite touching each other)than scott adjuster than cable to shifter. Scott supplied cable adjuster was the best one seen so far. The one supplied on Giant was way lomger. No need for rear as derail has one.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Great! Thanks- I figured it was something along those lines, but just wanted to be sure.

Eric


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Great! Thanks- I figured it was something along those lines, but just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Eric


Also use a little blue lock-tite on threads to keep proper adjustment.


----------



## jrs1130 (Apr 1, 2007)

*In line adjuster*



Mdeth1313 said:


> I'm running sram force on the cr1 sl I'm building. I'd really like to have a cable adjuster for the FD but I'm not sure where I'd be able to put one. Anyone have ideas?


You can run one of the in line adjusters that comes with the Scott and install it just before the FD cable stop. You will have to cut a little piece of housing to go in between the adjuster and stop. This is a pretty clean and easy to get to option.


----------

